# Warriors in the playoffs?



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

If GS has a good draft do you think they could sneak into the 8th spot? 

What other, if any, moves would the Warriors have to make to get into the playoffs?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

GS needs a solid draft and just their current players to gel and develope. I think they have enough talent to be the 8th seed but that doesn't work out that way.


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

I might be crazy, but I'm thinking top 5 seed.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm trying to not get too excited about it to avoid a possible let down. But I think we can sneak in. There's a good chance we can grab 8. I didn't like seeing PJax going back to the Lakers though, more competition for that last spot.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

The 8th seed sounds like a good enough goal for this upcoming season. It wont be easy though. The West is so talented now that it's gonna be a tight race at the end. And speaking of Phil Jackson... that guy still has to prove to me that he can win with the team that he's inheriting this season. I'm not sold on the idea that he's one of the greatest of all time. Also i dont expect LA to be so drama-free when he and Kobe have to co-exist again.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Think of it this way:

There are 15 teams in the West. 8 get in, 7 get out. 
I've argued w/ a friend of mine that the W's are in EASILY next year based on teams we'll have a better record then next year.

IMO, those teams are:
Lakers
Clippers
Kings
TrailBlazers
Jazz
Sonics
Hornets
Grizz

Yeah, that's 8 teams in my book. W's are a #7 seed next year. 
I KNOW....pose your arugments as to why the Sonics, Grizz, or even Lakers will have better records than the W's. I don't see it. I see us lining up w/ Phoenix in the 1st round in next year's playoffs--and we all know we can hang w/ the Suns in a 7 game series.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh...No...I don't think the Warriors could get a better record than the Lakers, Sonics, Kings, and I don't know about the Jazz or Clippers. I think people are a little bit too high on what happened late in the season. I admire your uptempo style, but your defense is just bad (although the Lakers' defense is bad too). Remember, the Sonics were the 3rd seed this season, and took the Spurs to 6(?) games WITHOUT Rashard Lewis. The Clippers and Jazz have some talent and had a butt load of injuries this year. The Kings I think have learned that defense is their main priority, same with GS, but Sac has more offensive firepower (Peja, Bibby, Mobley). The Lakers have Phil Jackson to discipline the Lakers (which is a common asset in good defensive teams, discipline). The Lakers are just a Pf and a defensive minded PG away from being really good. This is what I think it will be.

1. Phoenix (built for the regular season)
2. San Antonio (they'll be tired in the beginning from a 7-game series)
3. Seattle (They're just plain good if they re-sign Ray Allen)
4. Houston (All they need is a good backup PF and a quick pure PG)
5. Dallas (rejuvinated after Avery Johnson started preaching defense)
6. Los Angeles (They'll be real good with the right moves, plus they were a 6th seed for the majority of the season)
7. Kings (They've declined over the past couple of years)
8. Minnesota (KG, now they just need good players to surround him)--OR-- Golden State if you guys have a good draft and imrpove your D)


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

LamarButler said:


> Oh...No...I don't think the Warriors could get a better record than the Lakers, Sonics, Kings, and I don't know about the Jazz or Clippers. I think people are a little bit too high on what happened late in the season. I admire your uptempo style, but your defense is just bad (although the Lakers' defense is bad too). Remember, the Sonics were the 3rd seed this season, and took the Spurs to 6(?) games WITHOUT Rashard Lewis. The Clippers and Jazz have some talent and had a butt load of injuries this year. The Kings I think have learned that defense is their main priority, same with GS, but Sac has more offensive firepower (Peja, Bibby, Mobley). The Lakers have Phil Jackson to discipline the Lakers (which is a common asset in good defensive teams, discipline). The Lakers are just a Pf and a defensive minded PG away from being really good. This is what I think it will be.
> 
> 1. Phoenix (built for the regular season)
> 2. San Antonio (they'll be tired in the beginning from a 7-game series)
> ...


I think Golden State will make it in over the Kings or Minnesota. I also don't think that LA will have the 6th seed. a PF and defensive minded PG aren't that easy to come by.


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

I really don't see the Kings getting anything higher than 7th or 8th next year. Even though they had a stellar record without Webber over the past couple of seasons, it seemed as though the Kings were dead after the Webber deal.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

The Kings and Wolves have lost their windows of opportunity to win a championship. They've gone from possible contenders to win the West to the bottom end of the playoff picture. I'll put my money on a surging and hungry team like the Warriors to grab a playoff spot from one of those two deflated and declining teams.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

bruindre said:


> IMO, those teams are:
> Lakers
> Clippers
> Kings
> ...


Watch the Clippers, if Livingston and Brand can stay healthy, they will challenge. The Sonics will be in depending on who they re-sign. If Baron Davis can stay healthy for the entire season (which sadly enough, isn't the greatest possibility), I think the Warriors have a legit chance at sneaking into the playoffs.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

The Warriors have world class talent on their roster.. it's just a matter of time and development, just hope the euros dont become busts


----------



## _Chip_5 (Jun 16, 2003)

This year will be interesting for the Warriors. It should be a lot of fun as well. The Warriors have the best backcourt in the NBA, slightly better than Nash/Johnson in Phoenix. The Warriors also have Pietrus who is a shut down defender; tons of firepower from the forward spot with good shooters and scorers from Dunleavy, Murphy, Zarko, Pietrus, and now possibly Diogu. The Warriors also have a lot of size with 6 big men in Foyle, Murphy, Zarko, Biedrins, Diogu, and Taft, and even Dunleavy brings a lot of size to this team as well. The two areas where I can see this team struggle could be in coaching and injuries. But outside of that I really believe the Warriors have everything(besides maybe another perimeter defender). We even have clutch players in Fisher, Pietrus, and Baron Davis. If the roster is used well, then it will be difficult for any team to stop the Warriors(even the top defensive teams). 

How does that go against the rest of the West? Well that is the question, eh? Heh. Well in the Pacific I think it makes them good contenders for the second seed in that division. Not to say it's going to be easy. The LA teams can potentially be very good teams as well. The Clippers have good young talent as well, as one poster said, if Livingston and Brand are healthy they can be tough to beat. As for the Lakers, they could be tough depending on the effect Phil Jackson could have on a player like Lamar Odom and Chris Mihm. A trio of Kobe, Odom, and Mihm could be pretty effective and productive. Also they have that young PG in Sasha I believe. On paper with talent and especially depth I can see the Warriors slipping by those two teams; but there will have to be very good coaching from Mike Montgomery this year for it to come true though. The Kings are the other team in the Pacific, but I just see the Warriors being better than them in almost every aspect. The Warriors easily have more firepower than the Kings, contrary to another poster's opinion. The Warriors have a better backcourt, tons of fire power with the forwards, as I mentioned before, and with Pietrus being able to match up and probably shut down Peja; head-to-head I see the Warriors being better than the Kings. The only place where the Kings are better is with Brad Miller, though he seems to be injured a lot, lately.

Expanding to the rest of the West; this is where it gets even more interesting. I don't know if there will be too much movement amongst the playoff teams from last year. But then again who would had predicted that the Timberwolves wouldn't make the playoffs? Out of the Spurs, Suns, Rockets, Mavs, Sonics, Denver, Memphis, and Kings, i am not sure if there will be too much movement. I can see the Warriors chasing Memphis and Sacramento, along with possibly the Sonics and Denver. However there are some other scarey teams in the West that didn't make the playoffs last year, such as Minnesota, Utah(who was quite good before their injuries), Portland(if they can bring it together with their young-high potentialed back court and their very strong front court(they need to find a coach first though. I believe Musselman would do great there, in my opinion at least). And then of course there is the rest of the Pacific, all whom can really jump into the playoffs and surprise people and become forces.

Well I guess that only leaves out New Orleans. So, I can see 14 teams really batteling for the playoffs this year in the West. 

Wow this year should be fun. 

But I'll just say that the Warriors will make the 8th seed this year. Though it will be easier to predict after free agency...(Phoenix, Spurs, Denver, Rockets, Seattle, Mavericks, Utah**, Warriors--Lakers, Memphis, TWolves, Kings, Clippers, Portland, Hornets).

**they look very tough; if healthy, and could possibly go higher, especially if they add one more scorer/shooter. With Deron Williams, Kirk Snyder, Harpering, AK47, Boozer, Okur, Borchardt, Humpheries, Giricek, Jarron Colins, and a key free agent or two. And of course they have one of the top coaches in today's game, if not the best coach in today's game. Utah is scarey, also when you include their home court advantage. hehe. sorry for the ot Utah stuff...

Oh boy this year should be fun.


----------



## Mr. Clutch (Jun 5, 2005)

hey fellow warrior fans, i too like half breed am a die hard kings fan but ive always had a thing for GS. Anyways I just wanted to tell all of you that i truly think that GS could be fighting for the top 3 spots in the west next season. You saw how well they played when they added baron davis and im looking for big things to come. Hopefully a western conference finals between the 2 best cali teams


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Welcome to the board :cheers:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i think its real resenable to see the warriors in the playoffs, yalls team is like a poor mans suns, and that aint to bad at all

1.spurs
2.sonics
3.suns
4.rockets
5.dallas
6.nuggets
7.warriors
8.clippers

i can also see miny getting in anywhere frm 5 to 9 so that cant be to certain either.

yall have a good team just need to build on it and of course later this offseaon will tell more


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm liking the Warriors as the best team in california too, although last year, I would have bet you money that I'd never ever say that. The athletic players and the finishers were always there, then you added the PG catalyst, kinda like my Suns did. I think you guys will have an excellent regular season.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

There is no doubt in my mind that the Warriors won't make the playoffs.
Just remember what I said, of course Warriors make playoffs then win the whole thing, winning the NBA Championship since 1975 whoa!! and break playoffs curse since 1994.


CAN WE SAY WARRIORS NBA WORLD 2006 CHAMPIONS!!!

Remember what I said peace I'm out looking forward to next season.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

WOW. To be honest i think that the warriors are a playoff contending team right now. I mean they did really good after they brought in Baron Davis. and all those first round picks are goin to pay off right now


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

dk1115 said:


> I might be crazy, but I'm thinking top 5 seed.


I was thinking the same thing...

If we can get a healthy Baron Davis then we might be a top 5 seed.

If we're a low seed I hope we'll be one that knocks off a top seed in a upset.

The way we were playing at the end of the season, we could get into the final 4!

Got Rice?


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

1. San Antonio
2. Phoneix
3. Dallas
4. Seattle
5. Houston
6. Denver
7. Golden State
8. Sacramento

Clippers/T-Wolves may get into that 8 spot tho


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

To quote LamarButler on what a lot of folks seem to feel...



LamarButler said:


> 3. Seattle (They're just plain good if they re-sign Ray Allen)


or, in other words, the Sonics will finish ahead of the W's in the standings next year. I don't see it any longer. Nate's gone. Daniels is gone (who was a HUGE roll player off the bench for them). Jerome James--the pride of FAMU--is gone. I honestly believe the Sonics are going to fall WAY off the radar, even with Ray Allen. No doubt in my mind the W's are better than the Sonics next season. The only question to me is are the _TrailBlazers_ better than the Sonics?


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

I kinda thought Seattle was a fluke this year. Seemed like everything came together and they played as well as they possibly could. I doubt they'll be winning that division again, and they probably will be fighting to make the playoffs.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Sacramento just added Shareef Abdur-Raheem via free agency. Wow. I always thought that SAR had outstanding talent as he always seemed to be a player that GS had a hard time defending. The Kings just got a lot stronger IMO, but i'm wondering if this signing changes anyone's predictions for the Western Playoff picture?


----------



## D5 (Jun 23, 2003)

ssmokinjoe said:


> Sacramento just added Shareef Abdur-Raheem via free agency. Wow. I always thought that SAR had outstanding talent as he always seemed to be a player that GS had a hard time defending. The Kings just got a lot stronger IMO, but i'm wondering if this signing changes anyone's predictions for the Western Playoff picture?


I'm not exactly convinced with this signing. The Kings have been all about passing these past few years and it seems like they are edging farther and farther away from that mindset. Without Abdur-Rahim, the Kings are a borderline playoff team. With Abdur-Rahim, the Kings have a better chance but I wouldn't say that they're a lock or anything.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Also, to expand on what D5 has already mentioned, Sacramento's weakness going into the playoffs was rebounding. SAR isn't exactly the best rebounding power forward--a great scorer, but rebounding? 

Then again, the W's could stand to improve vastly there to.

W.r.t. the playoff chase, however, I still think that doesn't necessarily change the Warriors' getting into the playoffs.


----------



## D5 (Jun 23, 2003)

bruindre said:


> Also, to expand on what D5 has already mentioned, Sacramento's weakness going into the playoffs was rebounding. SAR isn't exactly the best rebounding power forward--a great scorer, but rebounding?
> 
> Then again, the W's could stand to improve vastly there to.
> 
> W.r.t. the playoff chase, however, I still think that doesn't necessarily change the Warriors' getting into the playoffs.


Improve vastly? I disagree. We have one of the best rebounding guards in the league (J.R.), we have a good rebounder yet horrible defender in Troy Murphy, a above average rebounding center in Adonal Foyle and a sub-par rebounder in Mike Dunleavy Jr. I think Ike Diogu and Andris Biedrins will be above average to good rebounders and Pietrus helps us out every now and then. I think we have a pretty decent/good rebounding team.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

bottom line Warriors, you look at the team and I see playoffs I wish we can sign a Center though and maybe one more perimeter shooter but anyway playoffs are written all over the Warriors now since baron davis and the way we finished off the season.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

D5 said:


> Improve vastly? I disagree. We have one of the best rebounding guards in the league (J.R.), we have a good rebounder yet horrible defender in Troy Murphy, a above average rebounding center in Adonal Foyle and a sub-par rebounder in Mike Dunleavy Jr. I think Ike Diogu and Andris Biedrins will be above average to good rebounders and Pietrus helps us out every now and then. I think we have a pretty decent/good rebounding team.


Yes, improve vastly. You can pull out a few examples like T-Murph and J-Rich. I'm not trying to take anything away from those guys at all. The bottom line, however, is that as a TEAM, we had the 2nd worst rebounding differential in the league (2nd only to the Toronto Raptors). Even after getting Baron, I can recall times we couldn't get a defensive rebound for the life of us. Half of those times, teams _still _ couldn't convert offensively. That's besides the point, though. Good teams don't give opponents second chances. 

I will continue to be critical of the Warriors' rebounding--particularly on the defensive end--until they actually start holding their own. I know that while we had Clifford Ray as an assistant coach (or a consultant...or whatever), the W's were among the league leaders in rebounding. To toot Ray's horn a little more, look at what the Magic did with him on their coaching squad. 

Plain and simple--the Warriors *DO * need to improve on the boards.


----------

